# Started Synarel Today - Scared!



## michellemo (May 28, 2006)

Help!  I started sniffing today and have got myself worked up into a state that I'm doing it wrong.  I seem to be able to taste it!  Also have an overwhelming urge to sneeze about 10 minutes later.  Am I doing it right


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi MichelleMo

I know it's scary.  My clinic told me that I could expect to taste it (it drips down the back of your throat, right?) and also that some might come out of your nostrils.  They said that so long as I didn't sneeze within five minutes of sniffing it was OK, and if I did to repeat the sniffs.  They also said that you only actually need a tiny percentage of what is sniffed so you should be OK.

I remember being scared that I wasn't doing it right because sometimes I would get an after-taste and sometimes I wouldn't.  But you'll be grand.  Any other questions, feel free to post.  I'd have been lost without all the ladies here.

Good luck xx


----------



## michellemo (May 28, 2006)

Thanks CP

I am a newby to this site - was convinced that I would be fine and not need any help - reality is totally different.  I've been through 3 cycles of IUI so the injections don't worry me - it's just this new sniffing.  I have to admit am also petrified about the side effects.  Am crossing fingers that I will be one of the lucky ones - we have 2 weddings in June so I may have no friends left if I turn menopausal!!

Thanks again.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL    

I was quite luck with side effects from Synarel.  I'm usually very emotional around the time of my period so expected to go totally ballistic.  Also, my mum had a mental menopause so I assumed I would follow suit with the spray.  Anyway, I did have quite bad headaches, got a bit tired but generally OK.  The girl I share an office with (who doesn't know about the treatment) said I wasn't my happy-go-lucky self but I just muttered about personal problems and didn't go into details.  The good thing is that the side effects disappear when you start the jabbing.  How long are you using Synarel for before you starting stimming?  I was on it for 4 weeks then 11 days of it along with Puregon.

Hopefully you'll escape the worst of the side effects.  And as I said, don't hesitate to ask anything, even if you think it's silly.  You wouldn't believe some of the questions I've posted, but until you've been through it, you don't know!

Good luck and positive     vibes xx


----------



## michellemo (May 28, 2006)

I've not got the date yet for my base scan but they said about three weeks on it's own before I start using it in conjunction with the jabbing!  I'm getting more and more confused - had it all sorted in my head but all of a sudden my common sense and memory has gone!  I didn't think that I would get a period but on reading some of the other threads it seems I might.  Can you help?

DH is terrified to come near me or talk to me - I think the information evening was a bit too informative for him.........


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm on Suprefact nasal spray, into my second week of sniffing and for the first week, I thought great no side effects, feeling fine and then whoosh my hormones kicked in. One day I would be right as rain and then the next very tearful and weepy over nothing, this went on for afew days but I started Menopur last night so hopefully what Michellemo said is right and now that disappears.

Don't worry about getting the right amount, you will be getting more than enough, mine clicks when its adminstered the dose, so you know you have got it all.

  everyone.

Angel wings
xxx


----------



## socreate (May 28, 2006)

Hi Michellmo
I am new to site to. Just started sniffing on my 1st ivf (on 21st may) and today I got my period - totally freaked out! But clininc (The Bridge) said it was normal and should last a couple of days - that's how the lining thins out. I may have a 2nd period too as I am sniffing for another 2 weeks yet!
Hope this helps!


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Michellemo

I started sniffing on the 18th May.  As the others have said, don't worry about the taste in your mouth.  It's all to do with your nose and throat being connected.  You will still be getting what you need.  It's hard to fight the urge to sneeze, but I know what you mean and I am always worried about sneezing afterwards, although I think I was told if it was after 10 minutes it is ok.

Good luck with it all and fingers crossed for everyone else out there in the same situation.

Kathy x


----------



## michellemo (May 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for getting back to me - I've just received my date for my base scan - 15 June.  Hopefully that will mean at the most I will have 2 weeks of side effects (nothing yet - still seem to be normal though suspsect I am now tempting fate....).  The sniffing is going fine apart from I got caught up at work today and was 15 minutes late but I'm guessing 15 minutes won't make that much of a difference  Will it?

Am now panicking about the posts on the site referring to drinking loads of water and milk.  I'm allergic to milk so what do I do??

There really is so many things to think about.


----------

